# How many guppies per tank?



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have over 20 tanks right now, most of which have absolutely nothing in them right now (except water, rock, airstones, the basics), and I want to raise some guppies again, but this time in my big tank.

I have a 135 gallon tank, perfect water parameters, and over 1000 gph of filtration, UV sterilizer, and great lights. I've used this tank to raise baby koi in the past, and I've easily had one hundred 2 and 3 inch baby koi in there, with a couple of 6 inchers in there, with no problems, and as I'm sure you all know, koi are pretty dirty, like goldfish.

So my question is, eventually, how many guppies could I comfortably have in this tank?

Thanks everyone! 
(and I wasn't sure where to put this, so Mod's, please move it if it's in the wrong spot!  )

ETA: I just saw the livebearers sections, sorry, I should have put it there! Oops!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

TBH, I have no idea. I'm a small tank guy...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How do you plan to use the 135?Are you going to grow out the fry from birth?Only place them in the 135 after X time?And at what size will you be getting rid of them?
New borns you could have hundreds,as long as you were up to very frequent waterchanges.
How much water you can change and how often you will do it is really the key factor.
It would take alot of guppies to "fill" a 135,it won't take nearly as many to cause water quality issues though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved to livebearers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Jan 16, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> How do you plan to use the 135?Are you going to grow out the fry from birth?Only place them in the 135 after X time?And at what size will you be getting rid of them?
> New borns you could have hundreds,as long as you were up to very frequent waterchanges.
> How much water you can change and how often you will do it is really the key factor.
> It would take alot of guppies to "fill" a 135,it won't take nearly as many to cause water quality issues though.


I plan to use it as the main breeding tank, I have three 55 gallon tanks I plan to use for the babies after they are born. I also have 9 other empty tanks, and heated ponds if need be.
I'd be selling them as fry, juveniles, and adults, so all ages.

Doing water changes is no problem for me, takes me 5 minutes to do a 20% water change, and I'm used to doing them with all the tanks I have anyways.


Thank you!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

To grow them the fastest you need to feed often and as much as they want(not need).So waterchanges need to be in the 50% range (more being better).I change 50% 2x a week at least on all my swordtail breeding,fry/growout tanks.The adults breed in 2 @40gbreeder,I then move the fry to a 30gbreeder,then finally to a 75g before they go to lfs.Fry can last a month or 6 weeks in the 30B and there be as many as 200 at times.
waterchanges really are the key.IMO you would be better breeding in the smaller tanks and using the 135 as their final growout tank.The bigger the tank you can get them in the better they grow.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd say you need to use it as a display tank. First, the adults will pick off many of the fry. You will have zero control over who breeds who-guppys are worse than teenagers-. To feed the fry you have to use large amounts of live bbs and that will seriously screw up your water fast. 

If you do a display tank keep in mind the bio foot print the guppys make. It sounds to me like a bad idea all the way around. I have a 30L with Endlers and pull 30-50 fry out per week and still have 40 adults that require twice a week 25% water changes.


----------

